
IOS 6: Expanded iCloud, Silver UI, Apple Maps, And A Baked-In Facebook - azazo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/11/apple-announces-ios-6-wwdc/
======
wlesieutre
What's this about Silver UI? I read the article and can't find any mention of
it; as far as I can tell iOS 6 looks exactly like 5 did.

